# replaced old burton moto with k2 raiders but...



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Unusual problem - stiffer boots typically make _easier_ for people to turn, not harder.

Also, not sure I understand your binding angles - are you saying that the combined angle between the two bindings is 45 degrees!? General recommendation is not to exceed 30-35 degrees...


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to ride in a forward stance for few years at the beginning (like +36/+6 or something), and then I started experimenting with duck stance, but still keep it forward oriented. Maybe that's the reason for the weird angles. I don't have a problem with experimenting with various angles if something feels off, but we're in the middle of summer so that will have to wait  

edit: Actually I just tried to stand in my board bare foot and it does feel wide... it's probably something weird I was trying with the new board. Don't remember what I was using before... maybe something like +21/-9

Boot sales are now so wanted to pick something up before the season starts.

I self learned to ride so maybe I am doing something weird  but guys that ride in the park keep it loosy gusy, and they have to make some sharp turns, right?


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

So... Did anyone notice any big changes in how you ride after buying a new boot?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I did. I went from having miserable feet that made riding difficult, to having feet that liked me again, which made riding sooo much easier.


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ha! Good for you NW!

I actually found my old boots, I thought I threw them away. I put moto on one foot and k2 raider on the other and strapped myself into board. (Wife looked at me weirdly, but anyway  ) Moto definitely bit looser, bit less heel hold, half a size bigger than k2, but not as much difference as I expected. The difference riding on the mountain was huge...

Pretty confused here... Maybe someone who rides in the park a lot could describe what a softer boot does for him? Do you have a stiffer boots for riding on the mountain?


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been googling... So I guess stiffer boots are supposed to give better stability and softer boots better maneuverability. The motos are rated at 3 so that's as soft as it gets... k2 raiders are supposed to be just a tad stiffer, but maybe that single boa makes it tighter around the top of the boot.

Anyone knows if burton ambush is much stiffer then motos? They're rated at 5, but still are "The Good Ride Favorite Freestyle to Jib Boots". Never tried tried traditional laces, but they do look like too much work and I usually ride with skiers, so would probably prefer dual boas or speed laces.

Going by the reviews on good ride thinking about trying Burton Ambush? Any other soft boots people like?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

A lower angle on your front foot is going to help you initiate turns better, try +15/-15 as a starting point. 

Look at your stance width also, should be about shoulder width apart. Too narrow a stance will make turning more difficult.

Your boots have nothing to do with the problems your having.


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't have that problem with my older boots and I was trying various angles for last 2 days of our trip to colorado. I could turn, but it was hard and no fun... Are you saying that my sloppy boots allowed for sloppy technique and I have to relearn how to snowboard?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> voy78 I didn't have that problem with my older boots and I was trying various angles for last 2 days of our trip to colorado. I could turn, but it was hard and no fun... Are you saying that my sloppy boots allowed for sloppy technique and I have to relearn how to snowboard?


Well I can say that if you give me a pair of boots from any Mfg. that are a size to small or a size to big, that I would still be able to turn my board with no problems. 

As far as relearning I don't know, but sloppy or tight boots are not going to prevent you from turning.


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I guess I hold on to those boots for now till I can figure out what exactly the problem is. Hopefully winter will come early. Thanks.


----------



## HeWhoShreds (Jul 30, 2012)

is it possible the boots you have are too big cause alot of wiggle room?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

voy78 said:


> ... Are you saying that I have to relearn how to snowboard?


Ya pretty much, but chances are you aren't very LEARNED yet so instead of rebreaking the bone you could probably just get your head out of your ass, put some proper angles on your bindings, get some boots that fit, and get better at riding :cheeky4:

Mystery solved.


----------

